# Nothing about RAAM? Or RAW?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

This is Endurance forum...those two events are what you might just call Endurance Events. I have two friends in the Race Across the West this year...they left San Clemente, California just yesterday and are already in or past Flagstaff, on their way to finish in Durango, Co. Averaging 17mph so far and it looks like they'll make it..

The RAAM bunch, they are even more awesome, though I haven't followed this years RAAM, it is on line with lots of data...and RAW also.

I find it ambitious just to do a measly century and these folks are racing 30+ consecutive centuries...and doing it at 15+ mph including sleeping and eating and fixing flats and and and. Sheesh! Check it out if you want to see some endurance riding..


----------



## turk0017 (Jul 18, 2007)

I got something...that Strasser dude must be cheating. 1000 miles in and he is averaging 20mph...no freaking way. He must be hopping in his follow vehicle every once in a while. Dude is on pace to finish in 6 days.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

turk0017 said:


> I got something...that Strasser dude must be cheating. 1000 miles in and he is averaging 20mph...no freaking way. He must be hopping in his follow vehicle every once in a while. Dude is on pace to finish in 6 days.


It's because he tucked his jersey in:
The Win Tunnel: The Fastest Way Through Kansas - YouTube

Or something like that. Maybe just some hard training.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

How did everyone miss this tidbit? 

Pippa Middleton to Ride Across the U.S. for a Good Cause - Good Deeds, Michael Middleton, Pippa Middleton : People.com

Now that's someone I wouldn't mind drafting across America.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

AlanE said:


> Now that's someone I wouldn't mind drafting across America.


 No drafting in RAAM.. 

My buddies did win the RAW 50+ 2 man team (Pactimo 4dot)...and George also was inducted into the RAAM Hall of Fame last week.

Last time I rode "with" Mick, it was a circumnavigation of Mt. Laguna including Kitchen Creek and Engineer's road...When we returned to Julian, Mick hadn't had enough so he road back to Borrego..the long way via Montezuma Grade and Ranchita..and his strava was still over 20mph even with all that climbing..Sheesh!


----------



## mbollman (Jul 19, 2010)

I was part of a 4 person RAW team this year and happened to be on the bike just outside of Borrego Springs when Strausser went past. At the time we were on a section of the course that was trending down (~2%) with a strong tailwind and I was moving hard at 30-35 steady. That's when I heard the Strausser camp coming up behind me with their loudspeakers going and this guy was cooking it big time. Had to be doing 40 easy. I have no idea how he manages to maintain the pace he does, but I can tell you he has a very large and experienced team supporting his efforts.

This was my first attempt at such an event and having a solid crew backing you makes more difference than you can possibly imagine, especially in any of the team formats. You have to remember that the clock never stops, so when you are swapping riders around your average is getting dinged constantly. No matter how fast a rider you are, if you take an extra 5, 10, 20 minutes to gather your gear and swap out vehicles, change flats, re-fuel yourself/vehicle that will kill your average speed overall. Also, this race has a lot to do with learning how to cope with sleep deprivation vs. sheer speed in my opinion. Riding fast is one thing, riding quick while completely sleep deprived is a whole different story. In the 2+ days I was out there I slept just over 90 minutes. The rest of the team, crew included managed anywhere between 4-12 hours each depending on the person.

Finally, the elements. If you are thinking about doing this race be prepared to have anything and everything thrown at you. We experienced ~40' to over 100' weather during the course of the race and had all kinds of weird stuff happen. Broken bike computers, 3 flats on one bike in less than 5 minutes, broken dial closure on a shoe (when does that ever happen), etc. Things that never or rarely happen at home happen constantly during RAW/RAAM and you are in the middle of no where.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

AlanE said:


> How did everyone miss this tidbit?
> 
> Pippa Middleton to Ride Across the U.S. for a Good Cause - Good Deeds, Michael Middleton, Pippa Middleton : People.com
> 
> Now that's someone I wouldn't mind drafting across America.


You missed this

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/pippa-middleton-racing-raam-year-324669.html


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Saw some riders/teams in the east alton, il area while on a business trip


----------

